# Tourist in the desert



## Carol (Oct 26, 2011)

A city slicker decided to escape the urban jungle for awhile and spend a week hiking in the desert.    

He hikes up a trail where he sees two Native men from a local tribe, also out for a walk. They explain pleasantries.  The tourist asks the natives if he can join them on their walk.  

The natives state that that further up the trail they will be breaking away to celebrate some old traditions of their people, but he is welcome to join them in the interim.  The tourist agrees.

A couple miles up the trail, one of the natives stops at a small cave.    He sticks his head in and yells "Woooooo! Woooooo! Woooooo!"  and then listened very closely until he heard the answer..."Woooooo!  Woooooo! Woooooo!" The native then tore off his clothes and ran in to the cave. 

The tourist was befuddled by this behaviour, and asked the remaining native if that was part of their tribal celebration.  

"Yes," the native acknowledged with a twinkle in his eyes.  "This is part of a centuries-old tradition  of my people.  When it is our mating time, we yell  "Woooooo! Woooooo! Woooooo!" in to the cave.  If we get an answer back,  that means that she is in there waiting."

 Shortly up the trail, the two men saw another small cave.  The native ran up to the cave, then stopped to  yell Woooooo!  Woooooo! Woooooo!" When he heard the return, "Woooooo! Woooooo!  Woooooo!" he gave the tourist a grin, stripped off his clothes and dashed in to the cave.

The tourist tore ahead, taking the trail at a fast pace, looking for a similar cave.  If he could find one, perhaps maybe...

Another mile or so up the trail, the tourist looked up to see an extremely large cave near a hilltop.   "Look at the size of  that cave! It's bigger then the ones that the Indians found. There  must really be something really great in this cave!" he thought to himself while sprinting up the hill.

Breathless, he stopped at the cave entrance and yelled "Woooooo! Woooooo! Woooooo!" His pulse surged when he heard back in return, "WOOOOOOOOO!  WOOOOOOOOO!! WOOOOOOOOO!!!"

Off came his clothes and, with a big smile on  his face, he raced into the cave. 





The next day, the newspaper headlines read ... NAKED TOURIST RUN OVER BY FREIGHT TRAIN


----------

